# Help! My pleco is sucking on my apple snail!



## Niki7

Ok I just checked on my fish and I found the pleco (who is about 5 1/2" long) sucking on the fleshy part of my apple snail who is about 1 1/2" in diameter. I have them in a quarantine/temp tank until my 20 gal is cycled, and it is full of fake plants and stuff...could it be too close of quarters? Could the pleco be meaning to do damage if he's hungry?? I have seen him suck the algae off the snail's shell before, but this was the fleshy part. Now Im afraid to leave them alone! I shooed the pleco away and the snail was able to curl up and a few mins later he opened again and headed to the top of the tank. Seemed ok...

I have fed the pleco and snail cooked zucchini nearly every night and also algae tabs along with some flaked food so I doubt they are hungry. But they are used to a 45 gal tank and they are in a 15 gal right now that is crowded. I wonder if this has anything to do with it, or maybe this is normal once in awhile? Anyone ever have this happen to them?


----------



## Santaaa

I have never seen that or heard of that before. Maybe look up your pleco and see what it eats. I know some types like meaty foods and not algae. If you are concerned though it is probably best to seperate them. I would get a breeder box with a lid for a livebearer and use that to house the snail until you can find a more permanent solution. Anyone else have any thoughts?*c/p*


----------



## Niki7

Well I just read online that plecos will suck on other tankmates if they feel like it, usually sick or weak ones. The snail isn't sick but is slow so maybe that is why he was "chosen". They also need protein sources like shrimp pellets, so I will get some of those. However it also said that they will eat plants. Im not sure I'm happy about that, given he will be going to a newly planted tank. Hmmm. 

He is definitely bigger than I was told he would be (lfs said 5 inches tops, he's already almost 6 and growing, and I've since researched plecos and know he will be a foot long) so I don't think he will be happy in that 20 gal. If my son didn't love him so much I'd probably rehome him. I love fish til they do damage to my other creatures! I know it is instinct and all that, but I do not like dead fish (or snails!)...


----------



## chris oe

A six inch pleco and an apple snail? Hmm. How much are you feeding the algae eaters? Is there any drift wood in the tank? How about algae wafers? How many do you give them and how often? I'd say a pleco (this sounds like a common one, and they're darn peaceful) would have to be pretty hungry to try to get anything off an apple snail. This is a huge fish, he probably needs a couple algae wafers a day all to himself, and then there's the snail who could use a half wafer to a wafer a day, so you should probably be giving them up to three wafers a day, but if you haven't been giving them that much, start slow and see how many disappear how quickly. You can also try canned spinach and vegetables and such. Your son will enjoy watching the snail and the pleco eat their vegetables (you may even be able to work this into a "eat your veggies" moment - "Look how much the snail loves zucchini! Would you like to try a slice?) Just remember to parcook the veggies so they're easy for your bottom feeders to eat.


----------



## Niki7

chris oe said:


> A six inch pleco and an apple snail? Hmm. How much are you feeding the algae eaters? Is there any drift wood in the tank? How about algae wafers? How many do you give them and how often? I'd say a pleco (this sounds like a common one, and they're darn peaceful) would have to be pretty hungry to try to get anything off an apple snail. This is a huge fish, he probably needs a couple algae wafers a day all to himself, and then there's the snail who could use a half wafer to a wafer a day, so you should probably be giving them up to three wafers a day, but if you haven't been giving them that much, start slow and see how many disappear how quickly. You can also try canned spinach and vegetables and such. Your son will enjoy watching the snail and the pleco eat their vegetables (you may even be able to work this into a "eat your veggies" moment - "Look how much the snail loves zucchini! Would you like to try a slice?) Just remember to parcook the veggies so they're easy for your bottom feeders to eat.


LOL!! Yes my son needs all the help he can get with eating his veggies!!

Actually I feed the snail and pleco semi-cooked zucchini and algae tabs every day. Usually two fairly thick slices of zucchini and at least 2 algae tabs. Often the second algae tab doesn't get completely eaten. The snail seems very healthy otherwise and is constantly leaving me presents of egg masses on the sides of my tank.  I will be moving her today to one of my other tanks, just in case.

I will try to get the pleco into the new tank soon. I think he is just too crowded in that other holding tank...and yes he needs his driftwood that is also in the other tank...thank you for your advice!


----------



## chris oe

Hmmm. I am really confused about why he would do this. Glad you have a solution in mind (and that you're already taking such good care of everything), but its nagging at me. I actually had a viviparous snail eat a common pleco once (talk about a harrowing experience. The snail was out of the house the next day) but I've never in (omg is it really 30 years of keeping plecos and apple snails, although not always in the same tank?) seen a pleco attach to a live apple snail's body. (Lots of scrubbing shells tho).? Have you been to Applesnail.net? It is a great place for snail info. I would watch the health on the apple snail. I'm wondering if the pleco was smelling something that made him think the snail was dead. Do you have any pictures of your pleco up? I keep assuming I know what variety he is (common) but really you never know, he could be something really interesting.


----------



## Niki7

Thanks Chris, I'll check on the snail link. I think he is a common pleco but not sure. He is so hard to get a pic of cause he hides all the time, but I will try. I will keep them separated for now.

I must say that when the snail was moved to my fry tank, something interesting happened. I had a hunk of zucchini in the tank, and she went over to it. When she started eating it, a couple of my fry started to pick on her skin where the pleco had been attached. Maybe she was injured or she has an infection or something? Her skin looks ok as far as I can tell but I thought that was really interesting. She is hiding behind the filter now, I'll be watching her carefully for the next few days, poor gal.


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23

Hey Niki7

I have a pleco that is about the same size as yours and mine never does that. To me, it seems like he is looking to vary his diet. 

I would try to feed him some tubifex worms. Mine loves those and they are very hearty to eat. My husband takes the cubes and sticks them on the glass. Within seconds, you see the pleco come out and suck it off the glass.

See if that helps you out and let me know if it helps. :fish5:


----------



## chris oe

there are some injuries and illnesses snails can sustain that cause part of their tissue to die, it might be a case of that. The people on applesnail.net have a lot of info up and also a really good discussion & are very helpful and supportive if you're having a snail health crisis. Hope everything turns out well.


----------



## Niki7

Thank you both so much. She is doing very well now, the fry are leaving her alone and she is moving around and eating normally. Will check out the snail site!! thanks again


----------



## chris oe

Congratulations!


----------



## Mrs.JayMay23

you are very welcome! Anytime


----------



## Niki7

chris oe said:


> Hmmm. I am really confused about why he would do this. Glad you have a solution in mind (and that you're already taking such good care of everything), but its nagging at me. I actually had a viviparous snail eat a common pleco once (talk about a harrowing experience. The snail was out of the house the next day) but I've never in (omg is it really 30 years of keeping plecos and apple snails, although not always in the same tank?) seen a pleco attach to a live apple snail's body. (Lots of scrubbing shells tho).? Have you been to Applesnail.net? It is a great place for snail info. I would watch the health on the apple snail. I'm wondering if the pleco was smelling something that made him think the snail was dead. Do you have any pictures of your pleco up? I keep assuming I know what variety he is (common) but really you never know, he could be something really interesting.


Here are your pics of the pleco Chris:


----------



## chris oe

Cool (and very pretty) and now to the pleco databases to see what I can find (already I think he's prettier than most commons I've seen (or her).


----------



## chris oe

Yep, its a common pleco, just in such beautiful condition. You must take excellent care of him, no wonder he's growing fast. (and I got to look at a bunch of pretty pleco pictures.)


----------



## Niki7

chris oe said:


> Yep, its a common pleco, just in such beautiful condition. You must take excellent care of him, no wonder he's growing fast. (and I got to look at a bunch of pretty pleco pictures.)


Thanks! (for both the id and the compliment!) Maybe it's all that extra snail protein lol *J/D*


----------



## majerah1

Hey escargo is a very healthy snack,obviously.


----------

